# DIY 3d background, no cement.



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

Awesome write up and good job, I have wanted to do a 3D background for some time now just have not ever gotten around to it. Would love to see the finished product in the aquarium!


----------



## Renrag39 (May 26, 2013)

Sealing it this afternoon. Found on a test piece that it's best to let the acrylic dry for a few days to reduce smudging. Also stops the pond sealer softening the finished piece.


----------



## Renrag39 (May 26, 2013)

Mock fitment.


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

very cool


----------



## metageologist (Jan 10, 2008)

Very nice. One question though what made you want to create a horst and graben formation.

Have a gniess day. -Scott


----------



## Renrag39 (May 26, 2013)

It handily concealed a split I needed to make to get the background in the tank. Can you fault me? It was an uplifting experience. 

Night viewing.


----------



## metageologist (Jan 10, 2008)

Renrag39 said:


> Can you fault me?
> 
> It was an uplifting experience.


Gniess. [emoji12]



Have a gniess day. -Scott


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

Too many puns for my taste... but gneiss job


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

Looks amazing, cannot wait to see more update!


----------



## Renrag39 (May 26, 2013)

Right, the acrylic paint leaches a bit at first, staining the water slightly, BUT it isn't toxic like cement, just unsightly.
If you do go this route, you'll still need a massive waterchange after a few days but then that's it.

Have just planted the first wave. Will take pics later.
Thanks all


----------



## vanish (Apr 21, 2014)

FreshwaterInvertsCA said:


> Love the background. Inspired me to go buy some foam. I think I'm going to go with drylok, but now I'm starting to question it. Look forward to some more updates.


What's your reservation about Drylok?


----------



## Renrag39 (May 26, 2013)

My filter.
Main filter compartment filled with some pond sponges, scrubbies and lava rock.
There's a heater in there somewhere too...



My refugium, 10w 6500k led floodlight on a 14hr timer. Cat litter substrate.



Secondary filter compartment, pond sponges, scrubbies and more lava rock. Another heater in there too. Overflows into pump chamber, pumping iro 4-5000lph.


----------



## Renrag39 (May 26, 2013)

This is the main tank. First wave of planting. Full daylight part of my fade in, fade out cycle. 2x 6500k 50w led floods and 2x 3500k 10w led floods. Will be adding another 30w 6500k flood soon.


----------



## algae.assasin (Apr 27, 2014)

Looks gorgeous! If I wasn't pining over my driftwood project, I'd consider trying this. Puns intended. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

Could you have put up a small panel infront of the blue middle to cover that or you wanted the blue part to show?


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

How are you flood lights working out for you? I have read that they work well. I am working on setting up a 180 gallon and I want to run LEDs on it, I have been thinking about ordering a bunch of led modules from the bay and wiring them myself and getting heatsinks from a place I found online. But then I would have to deal with getting the drivers and all that mess, so I am considering going with the all-in-one floodlight deal.

As how is the background holding up? I am looking to create a foam background as well. A friend gifted me everything needed to do airbrushing minus the paint and this would be a good project to try it out with. I have been doing a far bit of research online and I definitely want to make something that looks like rocks (Some just simply don't look like rocks at all, sorry guys!), so I am going to practice paintings some. I also saw this gnarly DIY foam cutter but it was huge, I am going to try and make something a bit smaller, did you just use a regular tool like a knife or razor or did you use some sort of heated foam cutter?


----------



## Wy Renegade (Nov 29, 2011)

Looks nice. If I may ask, what is the point of the kitchen scrubbies in the sump?


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Kitchen scrubbies = bio-media.


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

Raymond S. said:


> Kitchen scrubbies = bio-media.


Yup, and way cheaper than bio-balls, you can get the nice rainbow pack from the dollar store, think you get like six. 

On a side note I also get my sponges for washing dishes there, $1 for 7 scrubby sponges, can't beat that.


----------



## Renrag39 (May 26, 2013)

PinkRasbora- I thought about it but I didn't want to over-reach myself with awkward chamfers and trying to continue the layers round corners.

The floods are working well for me atm. Probably gives me about medium light at maximum intensity. No PAR meter but apparently (if the specs are believable) that I have around 14-15000 lumens. I have also added pressurised CO2 now. Started with a reactor (ISTA Turbo Thingy) but it was insufficient so now feed direct into the sump pump and get a nice mist.

I mainly used a carving knife, as in carving beef! Don't tell the Mrs!!!
It's holding up very well and has a nice layer of biofilm on it now and no apparent discolouration.

Will post more pics soon.


----------

